# Has anyone modded a Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 3C?



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

I have one and it will be one of my first 3 star-swaps I'll do. Unscrewing the head gives access to the emitter, but the star seems to be held down with rivets, or something like that. Has anyone swapped stars on this light, and if so, how'd you get those off?


----------



## clg0159 (Jul 20, 2008)

I just saw this post so sorry, although you may have already figured it out by now Drill them out (they are very thin) and replaced them with screws after the swap.


----------

